# Bunny newbie! Advice?



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi all, I am normally over in the cat forum as I have two gorgeous kitties but I am considering getting myself a pair of bunnies. Can't believe my partner has agreed to it, as he thinks I'm animal mad (true) and always says two cats is more than enough. But yey!

Anyway, I had a rabbit when I was yougner but obviously didn't play a big part in its care, so need some advice. I have read the accommodation thread and the newbie bunny owner thread but still have some more questions.

Do most people here keep their bunnies indoor or outdoors? I do have a shed in my garden I could do up and sort out and would get them a run for the garden as it's not entirely secure, with a few escape routes here and there, as well as plenty of foxes (actually have a family of foxes LIVING in my garden!) but wouldn't mind keeping them indoors, just wondering which is preferable?

I would be getting a mixed pair, hopefully from a rescue, but is there any difference in temperament in different breeds? Are any breeds specifically friendlier/more sociable than others? I'd like lops ideally, but that's purely me going on looks!

Any other tips you have for me with regards to the cats would be helpful too!
Thanks all.


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I keep my bunnies indoors because I prefer them to be in, dont have to worry about them escaping or being cold in the winter.
If you could bunny proof a room or more then keeping them inside would be good.
My mum has a bunny indoors and also has a cat, they get on great and cuddle on the rug together. 
A shed with an attatched run or attatched aviary would be great too.

I have a Dutch boy and a dwarf lop girl and they are the loveliest, soppiest bunnies I know!
I think it all just depends on the bunny really although I have heard people say that lops are quite laid-back. Oh and netherland dwarfs are crazy....my mums rabbit is a nethi and she's nuts and hyper!
There are plenty of buns in rescue so you'll have a hard time choosing a pair I bet.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

I'm so pleased you've decided on a rescue pair as there are so many waiting ages for homes. Indoors I think would be preferable due to the foxes you mention. Foxes are very very clever and even if they could not get to the rabbits they could certainly scare them. Rabbits are not good with stress at all! 

If they had to go outside (maybe the foxes could be persuaded to move on) then perhaps they could have the shed and attached run with a hole cut out of the shed wall so they can go in and out as they please. 

By the way, I have 2 bunnies and there are loads of cars near us. Never have my rabbits seemed scared, in fact if a cat comes up to the fence of the enclosure the bunnies run up to say hello!
I'm getting a cat on 5th sept so you may have seen me lurking about the cat forums too


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

indoor or out door doesnt really matter, all my buns are out door buns, i would love a house bun or 2 but im not allowed

if you have foxes actually living in your garden the house would probably be the safest option

its great that you are wanting to rescue too


----------



## helebelina (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes definitely get a pair of buns. They're just so cute together. Mine groom each other all the time and cuddle together on the floor. You'd never want to get a single bun again. You can just tell that they love another buns company.

Just make sure that 80%, yes 80%, of their diet is hay. I never knew this when I was a kid and had a bun, and I feel so bad now as it was always in the vets having it's teeth filed. 

But give them loads of hay, a friend, and loads of room to run around in (mine are free range indoors, and v happy with it) and you will have happy buns. 

They're the best pets you could ever have, but they're not childrens pets as they are prey animals and don't like being picked up. As you can imagine, for them it is like being captured as prey in the wild. 

And keep on this site cos u will get the best advice from peeps on this site than in any pet shop


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi, I'm a cat owner and newbie rabbit owner, too. You've received some great advice already, but I guess all I can add for the moment is that as it sounds like you'd be better off with indoor rabbits, you might want to take the needs of different breeds into consideration. 

For example, I'm no expert but I inherited a rex and I really think he benefits from living outdoors. He has a good-sized permanent run off his hutch, but we are in the process of erecting a shed with a large adjoining run for him to move into ready for the winter. He has a lot of energy and is very active, so I'm lucky enough that our garden is secure and safe enough for him to live outside, as I don't think we'd be able to fully meet his needs if he lived indoors. In my situation, he'd need to be kept away from the cat (it's possible they'd bond but I can't imagine my cat wanting to share his indoor territory for one moment!) and we wouldn't have a room large enough to devote to the rabbit securely. But that's me - so just a thought!

However, my cat got accustomed to the new arrrival in the garden quite quickly. He's very interested in him and loves keeping him company up by the run. They're pretty much the same size, so he didn't really entertain the idea of the bunny as prey for very long! The rabbit's definitely not intimidated and loves seeing the cat for company. However, I have the security of a thick layer of mesh between the animals and I wouldn't dream of removing it!

I should also add that my cat has needed plenty of extra fuss and attention to remind him that he's still number one, so to speak! He often comes to watch us feed the rabbit and exhibits attention-seeking behaviour as he gets jealous. So he's needed a lot of reassurance that we're not any less devoted to him than before! However, he's been our only pet for 11 years whereas you say you have kittens, so hopefully this won't be as much as an issue!

Good luck & keep us updated!


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Lovely that you're thinking of rescuing, we're hoping to do the same & find a little rescue wife for our newly neutered boy Sammy
I think indoor or outdoor is a matter of personal preference but I think with you having foxes in such close proximity it would be wise to have them as house buns


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hel_79 said:


> Hi, I'm a cat owner and newbie rabbit owner, too. You've received some great advice already, but I guess all I can add for the moment is that as it sounds like you'd be better off with indoor rabbits, you might want to take the needs of different breeds into consideration.
> 
> For example, I'm no expert but I inherited a rex and I really think he benefits from living outdoors. He has a good-sized permanent run off his hutch, but we are in the process of erecting a shed with a large adjoining run for him to move into ready for the winter. He has a lot of energy and is very active, so I'm lucky enough that our garden is secure and safe enough for him to live outside, as I don't think we'd be able to fully meet his needs if he lived indoors. In my situation, he'd need to be kept away from the cat (it's possible they'd bond but I can't imagine my cat wanting to share his indoor territory for one moment!) and we wouldn't have a room large enough to devote to the rabbit securely. But that's me - so just a thought!
> 
> ...


Ooh you have a mini rex too, they're lovely aren't they


----------



## Hel_79 (Jun 14, 2011)

simplysardonic said:


> Ooh you have a mini rex too, they're lovely aren't they


I have to agree; they're a truly lovely breed especially if my own bunny is anything to go by. He's got bags of character and is such a cheeky, inquisitive and joyous little chap - and then there's that beautiful, soft coat! My husband and I are smitten!


----------



## nattylops (Jul 16, 2011)

I have two beautiful boys, one is a lionhead who gets up to trouble lol but we love him for it. He is full of life and runs around very fast. I also have a dwarf lop and he although he's very much the boss he is a lot more relaxed, just hops round and will only burst in to a run every so often. Hope this helps you find the right little bun for you.


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you everyone! There is so much to take into account and I will be doing some research over the coming months. I'm trying to work out where to keep my buns if they are indoor. We have an open plan downstairs area (kitchen/living room/dining room) and two spare bedrooms upstairs. I would like to keep the buns downstairs but the run and hutch would take up a lot of space as they would only be allowed to roam the house when I'm home (due to the cats of course). It would be ideal to keep them in the spare room but then I'd have to carry them up and down the stairs everytime I wanted them to have a run around the house. Hmmm.

Edit: Am I right in thinking for indoors buns I don't need a hutch, but could get an indoor cage with a playpen attached? and then let the buns roam when I'm home?


----------



## hopperholidays (Aug 15, 2011)

My friends indoor buns have their own bedroom. My buns live outside but can manage the stairs easily (when they have sneaked up them) - other indoor bun owners may be better placed to answer this one. Yes you can have a large indoor cage/crate to use as a base/bedroom for the buns.

Temperament is different from rabbit to rabbit and doesnt really matter what breed they are.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2011)

Your best bet is to get a 48" dog crate with a puppy pen attached like this:-









I wouldn't worry about carrying them up and down the stairs they will be able to make their own way, you will be surprised at how fast they can zoom up and down them during bunny 500 time


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks guys, I have a spare bedroom I could keep them in.  As long as they can manage the stairs, thats great. I will now look into bunny proofing!
B3rnie, could you recommend the best place to look for reasonably priced puppy pens? and what size should the puppy pen be? Thanks!


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Great that you are rescuing  The rescue will have found the temperments of the rabbits they have, whatever the breed, so you will have a better idea than if you got babies. 
With the foxes in the garden I would say they are best inside.

Temperments, at the moment I have 7 rabbits and they all have their own traits. 
Rascal is a Dwarf Lop and he is very sweet, very chilled and has his mad moments in the garden, he doesnt like being held but nose rubs are good 
Marley and Gypsy are Netherland Dwarfs, and they are very independant and can be on the stroppy side. I say they are like Jack Russels 
Mclaren is a New Zealand White and he is pretty laid back, again not so keen on being held but is happy to come and beg for food!
Darwin, Kimba and Jana are French Lops, they are very chilled, usually flopped out somewhere, always the first to come and see me, always happy to have a fuss (well Jana's still young so she's still a bit funny!) and generally lovely bunnies to be in the company of. 

Ive had other breeds, A dutch who was scatty but friendly, a lionhead cross who was very affectionate but nutty! The list goes on, but I have to say the lops have always been the most laid back of the ones I have had 

*Heidi*


----------



## Chez87 (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for that!  I am currently making enquiries about the two mini lops in Furry Friends Rescue, hope they think I am suitable even though I'm a newbie owner!


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2011)

Chez87 said:


> Thanks guys, I have a spare bedroom I could keep them in.  As long as they can manage the stairs, thats great. I will now look into bunny proofing!
> B3rnie, could you recommend the best place to look for reasonably priced puppy pens? and what size should the puppy pen be? Thanks!


This is the pen that is attached to the crate in the picture I posted:-
Ruby Run for Small Pets - 8 sided: great deals at zooplus

The bunny in the pic is a 3.6kg german lop to give you a rough idea how big the area is


----------

